# Tradimento tramite messaggi e telefonate



## cicci1969 (16 Aprile 2015)

Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
Appena detto mi sono sentita bene sono entrata in una sorta di limbo....ora inizio a cedere...ma se da un lato non lo voglio più dall'altro mi freno, secondo voi perché?
Ora l'ho mandato via di casa per qualche giorno perché voglio capire....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


Benvenuta.
Sei ancora sotto choc, prima devi capire cosa è successo, poi devi fare una valutazione della gravità, poi decidere.
Hai fatto bene ad allontanarlo, farà bene a tutti e due
Forza, se ti vuoi sfogare siamo qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


Ciao benvenuta, mi sembra opportuno tu ti prenda del tempo per capire.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...



Non si chiama l'amante da casa,il tuo lui e'fesso.Comunque perdonalo,per una volta..........


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si chiama l'amante da casa,il tuo lui e'fesso.Comunque perdonalo,per una volta..........


:singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si chiama l'amante da casa,il tuo lui e'fesso.Comunque perdonalo,per una volta..........


Tu perdoneresti tua moglie per una volta?


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si chiama l'amante da casa,il tuo lui e'fesso.Comunque perdonalo,per una volta..........



Perdonalo...? bisogna vedere se ci sono i presupposti per fare ciò... e questo richiede tempo!

PS: da casa avrà chiamato con il telefonino lo stesso... e lei lo ha sentito grazie al registratore.


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2015)

Ma magari non aveva la minima intenzione di andarci a letto, solo giocare.
Anche perché se  davvero voleva andarci a letto  dopo un mese...insomma.
Detto questo però...avresti dovuto indagare in silenzio.
Piano piano.
Così la verità temo non si sappia mai.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma magari non aveva la minima intenzione di andarci a letto, solo giocare.
> Anche perché se  davvero voleva andarci a letto  dopo un mese...insomma.
> Detto questo però...avresti dovuto indagare in silenzio.
> Piano piano.
> Così la verità temo non si sappia mai.


Infatti si.... doveva aspettare prima di sparare ed indagare un pochino di più... così infatti è troppo tardi.

effettivamente così... non si sà...

PS: lo hai mandato cia di casa... quindi convivevate? Quanti anni avete? da quanto convivevate?


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...



respira, calmati e prenditi tempo per riflettere


----------



## Spot (17 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


perché come hanno detto gli altri è troppo presto. Datti tempo. 
Poi se trovi un modo alternativo per racimolare altre info fallo. 
Una cosa è un flirt telefonico, altra è un tradimento vero e proprio


----------



## Tessa (17 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


Ciao Cicci,
hai fatto benissimo ad allontanarlo da casa. Ora vivrai un periodo emotivamente difficile, sarai poco lucida ed instabile ed e' molto meglio che lui non ci sia. Credo che presto vorra' tornare a casa, probabilmente pentitissimo, e sara' quello il momento in cui chiedere confessioni. Che in genere arrivano a fiumi.... Ma piu di:  chi e' lei? gli domanderei: perche'? Che cosa ti manca nel nostro rapporto?

Quanti anni avete? Avete figli?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...



Ma se l'hai mandato fuori di casa che vuoi capire adesso?
L'unica cosa che puoi capire è se lo vuoi ancora o meno.
Che lo trovo un po' irrilevante se non conosci quello che lui vuole ora da te.
Magari è già dall'amante (da qualche parte dovrà pur andare, ora, che non sta più con te) e ogni tua riflessione è a mio parere tutto inutile, dato che cmq l'esito sarà uno solo.
1969, non siete giovanissimi. Sposati?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tu perdoneresti tua moglie per una volta?



Considerato che toccando ferro a giorni mi ''mettero''con la terza amante in 10 mesi,si.


----------



## Eratò (17 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Considerato che toccando ferro a giorni mi ''mettero''con la terza amante in 10 mesi,si.


Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


A) Fallo tornare a casa
B) Parlarci chiaramente chiedendogli se ha ancora voglia di stare con te
C) Chiedigli se ha una storia con questa persona
D) Non chiedergli se ti ha tradita, non te lo dirà MAI e negherà di fronte l'evidenza della serie lo prendi che in flagrante di cavallata sul letto
E) Dopodichè in sequenza
1 - lo perdoni, prendendoti del tempo e vivendo insieme ricominciando da capo
2 - rimetti in piedi un gioco di corteggiamento dove deve essere lui a ricoqnuistarti
3 - prendila come una defiance maschile dove lui si deve rimettere in gioco
4 - comincia a guardarti intorno apprezzando altrui maschi per non sentirti "chiusa"


Se al punto B, tentenna e ti confessa al C, comincia la separazione. Segui il consiglio alla lettera al punto D.
Se dopo la sequenza cade nuovamente nelll'errore comincia la separazione.

Sii forte


----------



## Lorella (17 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


Cicci, ciao e benvenuta. Sappiamo bene quanto certe scoperte possano essere devastanti. Ora è troppo presto per prendere qualsiasi decisione. Dovrai stare in questo inferno di sensazioni e di vertigini per un pò. Poi, se e quando ci saranno i presupposti potrete decidere se continuare oppure no. Stare lontani per un periodo potrebbe aiutarti a vedere la cosa con più distacco, anche se mi rendo conto che la lucidità i certi frangenti viene meno. Sinceramente alle relazioni platoniche e telefoniche fra persone adulte, non ci credo. Posso solo sperare per te che questo intrattenimento virtuale sia stato solo un inizio a cui è stata posta fine prima che si trasformasse in qualcosa di più concreto. Però questo non risolverebbe il problema.......perchè lui si guarda in giro? E' questo che devi essenzialmente capire e chiarire con lui, perchè se ha intenzioni di continuare a fare il "piacione" come dici tu, probabilmente si ritroverà ancora in certe situazioni.......cmq qui puoi sfogarti, e ti assicuro che non è poca cosa...


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2015)

ciao cicci, benvenuta e coraggio..


----------



## Stark72 (17 Aprile 2015)

Eh...ma sai che tarlo già solo con le telefonate.
sai che film che partono.
Sai come ti girano le palle ogni giorno di più ripensando al tuo lui o alla tua lei che stava anche solo facendo l'idiota al telefono?
La merda piove sempre in testa al tradito o presunto tale.


----------



## banshee (17 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh...ma sai che tarlo già solo con le telefonate.
> sai che film che partono.
> Sai come ti girano le palle ogni giorno di più ripensando al tuo lui o alla tua lei che stava anche solo facendo l'idiota al telefono?
> La merda piove sempre in testa al tradito o presunto tale.


eh già.. anzi secondo me anche peggio, perché i film che ti fai magari a volte sono peggiori della realtà, ma quando ipotizzi qualcosa di cui non hai certezza, i demoni diventano enormi


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh già.. anzi secondo me anche peggio, perché i film che ti fai magari a volte sono peggiori della realtà, *ma quando ipotizzi qualcosa di cui non hai certezza, i demoni diventano enormi*



già, ti partono proprio dei trip mentali infiniti


----------



## Daniele34 (17 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> già, ti partono proprio dei trip mentali infiniti


E più ti dicono "non è come credi"... e più ti convinci che "è come credi"... 

meglio stare alla larga dai pensieri! Maledetti pensieri!


----------



## Stark72 (17 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh già.. anzi secondo me anche peggio, perché i film che ti fai magari a volte sono peggiori della realtà, ma quando ipotizzi qualcosa di cui non hai certezza, i demoni diventano enormi


E' proprio quella la merda di cui parlo.
Hai la prova inconfutabile del tradimento consumato?
Allora sei chiamato a decidere se perdonare o non perdonare. Sei chiamato a valutare la situazione. Ti fai una marea di pippe mentali e spesso giungi alla conclusione che la merda sei tu e che è tutta colpa tua (il che spesso è l'anticamera del perdono che in realtà per assurdo diventa uno scusarsi del tradito verso il traditore).

Non hai la prova inconfutabile della consumazione ma ci sono elementi di un qualche cosa che è in piedi?
Allora sei chiamato a mantenere la calma, a non fare "colpi di testa", a pensare, di nuovo a valutare, pazientare.

Come la metti metti, il cetriolo va dritto dritto nel sedere del tradito.

Poi sì, ok, il traditore piange tanto ed è triste e si rende conto, si cosparge il capo di cenere ed entra pure a far parte dei bonzi tibetani.
ma tant'è.

Quindi io non mi sento di dire a questa donna di fare o non fare qualche cosa.
Ragionando secondo il mio vissuto, già solo il fatto che uno faccia il coglione al telefono con un'altra donna è motivo valido per un calcio in culo con la scarpa che rimane tra le chiappe.
ma ripeto, parlo per vissuto personale e poi su queste cose sono notoriamente talebano.


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> E più ti dicono "non è come credi"... e più ti convinci che "è come credi"...
> 
> meglio stare alla larga dai pensieri! Maledetti pensieri!



Guarda Daniè a me "non è come pensi tu" ha avuto il coraggio di dirmelo quando l'ho beccato a casa nostra con l'amante. non mi stupisco più di nulla


----------



## Daniele34 (17 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda Daniè a me "non è come pensi tu" ha avuto il coraggio di dirmelo quando l'ho beccato a casa nostra con l'amante. non mi stupisco più di nulla


Cioè... la mia storia è pesante... ma la tua me' batte a mani basse!


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Cioè... la mia storia è pesante... ma la tua me' batte a mani basse!



se cliccavi sul link che ti ho messo leggevi il riassunto completo 
tipo un bignami


----------



## Daniele34 (17 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> se cliccavi sul link che ti ho messo leggevi il riassunto completo
> tipo un bignami


Mi è sfugito qualcosa... sapevo di "sotto casa" ma avrò interpretato male.


----------



## Eratò (17 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' proprio quella la merda di cui parlo.
> Hai la prova inconfutabile del tradimento consumato?
> Allora sei chiamato a decidere se perdonare o non perdonare. Sei chiamato a valutare la situazione. Ti fai una marea di pippe mentali e spesso giungi alla conclusione che la merda sei tu e che è tutta colpa tua (il che spesso è l'anticamera del perdono che in realtà per assurdo diventa uno scusarsi del tradito verso il traditore).
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Darty (17 Aprile 2015)

*Bravo*



Stark72 ha detto:


> E' proprio quella la merda di cui parlo.
> Hai la prova inconfutabile del tradimento consumato?
> Allora sei chiamato a decidere se perdonare o non perdonare. Sei chiamato a valutare la situazione. Ti fai una marea di pippe mentali e spesso giungi alla conclusione che la merda sei tu e che è tutta colpa tua (il che spesso è l'anticamera del perdono che in realtà per assurdo diventa uno scusarsi del tradito verso il traditore).
> 
> ...


Straordinario intervento, (stra)quoto. Cetriolo compreso.


----------



## ivanl (17 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh...ma sai che tarlo già solo con le telefonate.
> sai che film che partono.
> Sai come ti girano le palle ogni giorno di più ripensando al tuo lui o alla tua lei che stava anche solo facendo l'idiota al telefono?
> La merda piove sempre in testa al tradito o presunto tale.





Stark72 ha detto:


> E' proprio quella la merda di cui parlo.
> Hai la prova inconfutabile del tradimento consumato?
> Allora sei chiamato a decidere se perdonare o non perdonare. Sei chiamato a valutare la situazione. Ti fai una marea di pippe mentali e spesso giungi alla conclusione che la merda sei tu e che è tutta colpa tua (il che spesso è l'anticamera del perdono che in realtà per assurdo diventa uno scusarsi del tradito verso il traditore).
> 
> ...


Due interventi che fanno malissimo, ma da applausi!


----------



## Horny (17 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A) Fallo tornare a casa
> B) Parlarci chiaramente chiedendogli se ha ancora voglia di stare con te
> C) Chiedigli se ha una storia con questa persona
> D) Non chiedergli se ti ha tradita, non te lo dirà MAI e negherà di fronte l'evidenza della serie lo prendi che in flagrante di cavallata sul letto
> ...


non ho capito niente.
ma uno che nega di averci scopato a
maggior ragione negherà di averci una storia, no?
dovrebbe lei chiedere a lui se ha voglia di stare con lei???
semmai il viceversa.
e comunque tutti questi chiarimenti
è più che corretto si svolgano con lui domiciliato altrove.
tra le quattro soluzioni che proponi...la 3
è da brivido, da marito di diletta.
la 2 ridicola.
la 4 necessita toglierselo di torno.


----------



## Horny (17 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh già.. anzi secondo me anche peggio, perché *i film che ti fai magari a volte sono peggiori della realtà*, ma quando ipotizzi qualcosa di cui non hai certezza, i demoni diventano enormi


a me accade tanto raramente che, quando capita,
festeggio dentro di me per anni.


----------



## Horny (17 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' proprio quella la merda di cui parlo.
> Hai la prova inconfutabile del tradimento consumato?
> Allora sei chiamato a decidere se perdonare o non perdonare. Sei chiamato a valutare la situazione. *Ti fai una marea di pippe mentali e spesso giungi alla conclusione che la merda sei tu e che è tutta colpa tua (il che spesso è l'anticamera del perdono che in realtà per assurdo diventa uno scusarsi del tradito verso il traditore)*.
> 
> ...


pur senza un vissuto simile al tuo, quoto assolutamente tutto.

(a parte che credo che il vissuto che più ci influenza sia 
quello che risale a epoche che non ricordiamo, quindi
il colpevolizzarsi dipende forse più dal ruolo che abbiamo avuto
da bambini.)


----------



## Stark72 (17 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> pur senza un vissuto simile al tuo, quoto assolutamente tutto.
> 
> (a parte che credo che il vissuto che più ci influenza sia
> quello che risale a epoche che non ricordiamo, quindi
> ...


Può darsi.
Sono cresciuto con il mantra "_tu sei il fratello maggiore, devi capire e devi essere più assennato_".
Quindi può darsi che questa impostazione (che adesso rifuggo al massimo con il mio figlio maggiore) mi abbia indotto a forzarmi di essere assennato anche con chi andava scotennato.


----------



## Trinità (17 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tu perdoneresti tua moglie per una volta?


Non solo una! Ripartire sempre.....


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non solo una! Ripartire sempre.....


dipende da caso a caso :up:
ciao Trinità


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Sono cresciuto con il mantra "_tu sei il fratello maggiore, devi capire e devi essere più assennato_".
> Quindi può darsi che questa impostazione (che adesso rifuggo al massimo con il mio figlio maggiore) mi abbia indotto a forzarmi di essere assennato anche con chi andava scotennato.


Esatto...vissuto simile, solo che in me questa tendenza alla comprensione ha assunto forme patologiche...per cui la corsa alla giustificazione del comportamento degli altri - e alla mia autocolpevolizzazione persino per i loro errori - per me è diventata forsennata...


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto...vissuto simile, solo che in me questa tendenza alla comprensione ha assunto forme patologiche...per cui la corsa alla giustificazione del comportamento degli altri - e alla mia autocolpevolizzazione persino per i loro errori - per me è diventata forsennata...


Ma il punto è separare la comprensione, che è un processo mentale di conoscenza, dalle proprie necessità.

Io posso comprendere qualsiasi cosa. Ma se le mie necessità sono diverse, non è che comprendere me le soddisfa.

E comprendere non è fra l'altro giustificare. Se mi dai un pugno, posso anche comprendere che i perchè e i percome. Ma se mi hai fatto male, mi hai fatto male. Quindi fanculo. con comprensione eh..ma vaffanculo

Il punto non è comprendere. Il punto è sapere di cosa si ha bisogno e cosa si vuole per sè.
Se lo si sa...il problema decade. Immediatamente. Senza neanche porsi.

Ciao


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma il punto è separare la comprensione, che è un processo mentale di conoscenza, dalle proprie necessità.
> 
> Io posso comprendere qualsiasi cosa. Ma se le mie necessità sono diverse, non è che comprendere me le soddisfa.
> 
> ...


certo, ma quella che descrivi è appunto una reazione sana: tu mi fai del male e io intanto ti mando affanculo poi eventualmente si ragiona.
in questa dinamica del tutto normale c'è alla base il semplicissimo istinto immediato di difesa e affermazione della propria persona.
a me questo meccanismo non funziona, è rotto 
forse perché da bambino mi hanno addestrato a credere che la vera affermazione passava per la comprensione: se ricevevo un torto dovevo mostrare la mia maturità rimanendo impassibile. Credo che sia una dinamica molto diffusa tra i primogeniti, soprattutto se maschi...
In ogni caso per me è ancora automatico: maturità = mettere da parte le proprie esigenze.
Sono sempre in tempo per intraprendere la carriera da asceta (cose tipo rinuncia al proprio ego, indeterminazione, fusione nel cosmo...):mexican:


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> certo, ma quella che descrivi è appunto una reazione sana: tu mi fai del male e io intanto ti mando affanculo poi eventualmente si ragiona.
> in questa dinamica del tutto normale c'è alla base il semplicissimo istinto immediato di difesa e affermazione della propria persona.
> a me questo meccanismo non funziona, è rotto
> forse perché da bambino mi hanno addestrato a credere che la vera affermazione passava per la comprensione: se ricevevo un torto dovevo mostrare la mia maturità rimanendo impassibile. Credo che sia una dinamica molto diffusa tra i primogeniti, soprattutto se maschi...
> ...


E' che serve anche dirsi e concedersi di avere sentito male. E non voler comunque tenere il punto con se stessi. Come forma di autoaffermazione. 

Che è concedersi di essere stati deboli in fondo. 
Io ti mostro le mie debolezze. Fidandomi. Se tu mi fai male. Hai chiuso. Perchè mi riconosco proprio la debolezza. 

E non mi metto in condizione di dover comunque dimostrare di essere forte e starci dentro comunque. 

E' questo il meccanismo. La comprensione è il velo superficiale dell'autoaffermazione di sè negandosi la debolezza. 

Nel momentoin cui non devo più dimostrare un cazzo a nessuno. Ma più che altro a me. Allora mi riconosco. E riconosco che se mi fai male puoi andare diretto e filato a fare in culo. 

Anche se ci si ragiona poi. SE mi hai fatto male. Mi hai fatto male. E lo farai ancora. Quindi vaffanculo. 
Posso ragionare e capire. Ma se mi voglio bene. Non permetto di farmi fare male. 

E in un percorso di conoscenza, di sè e dell'altro, il male ci sta. Il punto è che ci sono dei "male" che non possono essere tollerati. Conoscersi è riconoscere quando il limite di tolleranza è superato. E a quel punto. Ripeto. Vaffanculo. 

Io mi sto rendendo conto di essere sempre meno tollerante. Ci sono cose che solo un anno fa tolleravo. Ora non le tollero più. E non per scelta. Ho proprio il vomito.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che serve anche dirsi e concedersi di avere sentito male. E non voler comunque tenere il punto con se stessi. Come forma di autoaffermazione.
> 
> Che è concedersi di essere stati deboli in fondo.
> Io ti mostro le mie debolezze. Fidandomi. Se tu mi fai male. Hai chiuso. Perchè mi riconosco proprio la debolezza.
> ...


Hai reso perfettamente l'idea. E' proprio quello che faccio, e non è che non me ne renda conto...lo so bene che il meccanismo sano è quello diretto: mi fai male e reagisco. Autoaffermarsi per vie tortuose (tipo appunto negando la propria debolezza, mostrandosi "forti" anche quando si riceve un torto ecc.) porta a vivere continuamente scissi. 
Il problema è che non basta riconoscere la patologia per guarire...quel meccanismo controproducente è profondamente radicato, automatico, si sottrae al mio controllo.
Istintivamente sento che la reazione è segno di inadeguatezza. A volte mi sono forzato a mandare affanculo qualcuno....sono stato malissimo, mi sono sentito ingiusto e immaturo...quest'è. Ci devo lavorare ancora molto...


----------



## Horny (18 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Sono cresciuto con il mantra "_tu sei il fratello maggiore, devi capire e devi essere più assennato_".
> Quindi può darsi che questa impostazione (che adesso rifuggo al massimo con il mio figlio maggiore) mi abbia indotto a forzarmi di essere assennato anche con chi andava scotennato.


per me era mio padre che mi imponeva
di rendere felice mia madre.


----------



## Horny (18 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Esatto...vissuto simile, solo che in me questa tendenza alla comprensione ha assunto forme patologiche...per cui la corsa alla giustificazione del comportamento degli altri - e alla mia autocolpevolizzazione persino per i loro errori - per me è diventata forsennata...


ripetiamo quel meccanismo,
non è sano.


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Hai reso perfettamente l'idea. E' proprio quello che faccio, e non è che non me ne renda conto...lo so bene che il meccanismo sano è quello diretto: mi fai male e reagisco. Autoaffermarsi per vie tortuose (tipo appunto negando la propria debolezza, mostrandosi "forti" anche quando si riceve un torto ecc.) porta a vivere continuamente scissi.
> Il problema è che non basta riconoscere la patologia per guarire...quel meccanismo controproducente è profondamente radicato, automatico, si sottrae al mio controllo.
> Istintivamente sento che la reazione è segno di inadeguatezza. A volte mi sono forzato a mandare affanculo qualcuno....*sono stato malissimo, mi sono sentito ingiusto e immaturo*...quest'è. Ci devo lavorare ancora molto...


Io credo che la via sia esattamente lì in mezzo. E non con l'intento di risolvere o modificare. Ma proprio semplicemente viversi quel sentire lì. Attraversarlo. Per il tempo che serve. Che è individuale. 

Credo che quel sentire risalga a quando è stato insegnato. E liberarsene non è liberarsene. ma attraversarlo e farci pace. E lasciare dove è. 

Concedersi di sentirsi malissimo, ingiusti e immaturi. E poi scoprire che non è esattamente così.

Non fare, è evitare. E evitare è un meccanismo di difesa. Che non sposta di un mm. Non c'è che fare. 
Secondo me almeno. 

che poi sia spiacevole...e doloroso anche. Non ci piove.
Lo è.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2015)

Ma cicci? 
Ha scritto il primo post e poi basta.


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cicci?
> Ha scritto il primo post e poi basta.


Suppergiù.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ripetiamo quel meccanismo,
> non è sano.


infatti.



ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che la via sia esattamente lì in mezzo. E non con l'intento di risolvere o modificare. Ma proprio semplicemente viversi quel sentire lì. Attraversarlo. Per il tempo che serve. Che è individuale.
> 
> Credo che quel sentire risalga a quando è stato insegnato. E liberarsene non è liberarsene. ma attraversarlo e farci pace. E lasciare dove è.
> 
> ...


Come sempre, estremamente incisiva.
Capisco, ma io "faccio": di fronte a un torto io "adotto" l'altra persona, la trasformo in una sorta di fratello minore (nel mio vissuto mia sorella, che andava sempre e comunque capita e protetta, anche da me che ero solo di poco più grande) che va rieducato, dominato con una superiorità intellettuale (certo fittizia) che mi impedisce di mettermi sullo stesso piano. Evitare di reagire non significa non agire, ma agire diversamente, con una comprensione, in un certo senso genitoriale, nei confronti di tutti...

Però nella sostanza hai ragione: dovrei agire diversamente e accettare la sensazione di inadeguatezza ("se reagisco mi dimostro inferiore", è questo che mi scatta) che ne deriva.


----------



## Daniele34 (18 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cicci?
> Ha scritto il primo post e poi basta.


secondo me ha dimenticato la password... e non riesce a recuperarla...

...o magari ha sistemato tutto cercando di dimenticare dall'oggi al domani... c'è gente che ci riesce... poi magari si ricrolla dopo qualche settimana o mese... però si può.


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti.
> 
> 
> Come sempre, estremamente incisiva.
> ...


Io credo che un po' si debba forzarsi a fare...ma dopo. 

dopo essersi concessi il sentire il fastidio dell'altro. E c'è quel fastidio. Uno spazio piccolissimo prima di iniziare a utilizzare il solito meccanismo. 
Concedersi di ascoltarsi. E fissare quel sentire per poterlo riconoscere e dargli sempre più spazio. La forzatura io credo si possa utilizzare quando quello spazio piccolissimo è diventa almeno piccolo. Ma quel fastidio deve essere ben presente e percepito. Che è la motivazione di fondo. 

E sentire fastidio, ergo essere toccati dall'altro, è la prima forma di riconoscimento della propria debolezza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che un po' si debba forzarsi a fare...ma dopo.
> 
> dopo essersi concessi il sentire il fastidio dell'altro. E c'è quel fastidio. Uno spazio piccolissimo prima di iniziare a utilizzare il solito meccanismo.
> Concedersi di ascoltarsi. E fissare quel sentire per poterlo riconoscere e dargli sempre più spazio. La forzatura io credo si possa utilizzare quando quello spazio piccolissimo è diventa almeno piccolo. Ma quel fastidio deve essere ben presente e percepito. Che è la motivazione di fondo.
> ...


Meglio di una seduta di psicoterapia :up:


----------



## Tessa (18 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cicci?
> Ha scritto il primo post e poi basta.


Mi sa che purtroppo qui il dialogo si puo' avere solo con i fake e i troll. Gli altri spariscono subito...


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi sa che purtroppo qui il dialogo si puo' avere solo con i fake e i troll. Gli altri spariscono subito...


Io ho rimaSCto :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (18 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho rimaSCto :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho rimaSCto :carneval:


Oh no.
Pure Mary è stata presa dalla kretinite.






Paura


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho rimaSCto :carneval:


bella lei :risata:


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non ho capito niente.
> ma uno che nega di averci scopato a
> maggior ragione negherà di averci una storia, no?
> dovrebbe lei chiedere a lui se ha voglia di stare con lei???
> ...


Punti di vista diversi


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


Posso solo dirti che il 90% delle coppie sarebbe già scoppiato, se si potessero spiare i contenuti di whatsapp.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso solo dirti che il 90% delle coppie sarebbe già scoppiato, se si potessero spiare i contenuti di whatsapp.



:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Si è da ridere... ma è la pura verità!


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Si è da ridere... ma è la pura verità!



eh lo so


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso solo dirti che il 90% delle coppie sarebbe già scoppiato, se si potessero spiare i contenuti di whatsapp.


vuol dire che il 90% delle coppie tradisce?
Perchè spero non esistano persone che mandano sms o chat erotiche e poi non concludono.ù
Vero anche che la gente stanno male


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> vuol dire che il 90% delle coppie tradisce?
> *Perchè spero non esistano persone che mandano sms o chat erotiche e poi non concludono.ù
> Vero anche che la gente stanno male*


lo fanno lo fanno


----------



## Horny (20 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> vuol dire che il 90% delle coppie tradisce?
> Perchè spero non esistano persone che mandano sms o chat erotiche e poi non concludono.ù
> Vero anche che la gente stanno male


in effetti....di sicuro sono 'disagiati'.
non pensavo a un fenomeno tanto diffuso


----------



## Eratò (20 Aprile 2015)

La chat di Facebook poi...non ne parliamo proprio.:facepalm:


----------



## Horny (20 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La chat di Facebook poi...non ne parliamo proprio.:facepalm:


bah...ma che divertimento ci sarebbe?


----------



## Eratò (20 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bah...ma che divertimento ci sarebbe?


Una mia conoscente sposatissima e a sua detta inammoratissima del marito si scattava i selfie e li pubblicava su Fb.Scatti molto provocanti...Poi in chat le facevano i complimenti con commenti di vario tipo e iniziavano dei botta e risposta assoluttamente demenziali...Lei si credeva strafiga e gli altri "pescavano"....Questo era.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> vuol dire che il 90% delle coppie tradisce?
> Perchè spero non esistano persone che mandano sms o chat erotiche e poi non concludono.ù
> Vero anche che la gente stanno male


Non ho detto che debba tradire per forza... diciamo flirtare virtualmente con altre persone. Io penso che le percentuali che ho sparato non siano nemmeno troppo gonfiate...


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> in effetti....di sicuro sono 'disagiati'.
> non pensavo a un fenomeno tanto diffuso


Chiaramente io non ci vedo nulla di male. Un giochetto un pò piccante come ce ne sono tanti altri.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente io non ci vedo nulla di male. Un giochetto un pò piccante come ce ne sono tanti altri.



Kid, sul nulla di male avrei da obiettare...
Insomma, gli sposati non dovrebbero darsi a questi giochini, non è serio e soprattutto non sarebbe accettato dal partner se lo sapesse, senza contare che ne soffrirebbe.
Il fatto che tanti (e ci credo sulla percentuale che dici tu) giochino a questo modo è un sintomo non trascurabile di quanto sia difficile portare avanti una sana ed appagante intesa a due.
E questo mi turba alquanto.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba tradire per forza... diciamo flirtare virtualmente con altre persone. Io penso che le percentuali che ho sparato non siano nemmeno troppo gonfiate...



Ciao Kid,alle volte ho avuto anch'io la sensazione che alcune lo prendano come un gioco.Ma in genere non scherzano neanche un po',d'altronde lo stesso faccio io.E in genere trovo quello che mi interessa,ultimamente con troppa facilita'.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, sul nulla di male avrei da obiettare...
> Insomma, gli sposati non dovrebbero darsi a questi giochini, non è serio e soprattutto non sarebbe accettato dal partner se lo sapesse, senza contare che ne soffrirebbe.
> Il fatto che tanti (e ci credo sulla percentuale che dici tu) giochino a questo modo è un sintomo non trascurabile di quanto sia difficile portare avanti una sana ed appagante intesa a due.
> E questo mi turba alquanto.


Su questo non discuto, hai pienamente ragione, non è propriamente corretto. Ma non lo considero un tradimento a tutto tondo, piuttosto uno svago.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid,alle volte ho avuto anch'io la sensazione che alcune lo prendano come un gioco.Ma in genere non scherzano neanche un po',d'altronde lo stesso faccio io.E in genere trovo quello che mi interessa,ultimamente con troppa facilita'.


Piace molto anche alle donne, confermo. Meglio così.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Su questo non discuto, hai pienamente ragione, non è propriamente corretto. Ma non lo considero un tradimento a tutto tondo, piuttosto uno svago.



Senza dubbio un vero tradimento non è, ma mi chiedo allora se la vita degli sposati/conviventi è davvero così monotona da volersi svagare così?
E, se lo è (ma di solito lo è) ci sarà un modo di trovare qualche soluzione, qualche antidoto alla noia?


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/AGRNN8WVi50[/video]


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senza dubbio un vero tradimento non è, ma mi chiedo allora se la vita degli sposati/conviventi è davvero così monotona da volersi svagare così?
> E, se lo è (ma di solito lo è) ci sarà un modo di trovare qualche soluzione, qualche antidoto alla noia?


Secondo me il "problema" è semplicemente che... queste cose non c'erano prima.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senza dubbio un vero tradimento non è, ma mi chiedo allora se la vita degli sposati/conviventi è davvero così monotona da volersi svagare così?
> E, se lo è (ma di solito lo è) ci sarà un modo di trovare qualche soluzione, qualche antidoto alla noia?


Secondo me il problema non è la noia o la monotonia. Si può anche decidere di fare insieme le esperienze più esaltanti, cambiare di continuo abitudini, non fare mai le stesse cose...non cambia nulla. Perché il problema è la conoscenza dell'altro. Dopo diversi anni, l'altro diventa davvero una parte di te. Guardarlo è un po' come guardare se stessi. Non è solo una cosa brutta, è anche un po' romantica. Ma ti lascia quel senso di solitudine che poi ti spinge a cercare altro e altri.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me il "problema" è semplicemente che... queste cose non c'erano prima.


Sì, ma allora vuol dire che comunque attirano molto, altrimenti non avrebbero un così grande utilizzo.
E' questo che mi preoccupa...


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non è la noia o la monotonia. Si può anche decidere di fare insieme le esperienze più esaltanti, cambiare di continuo abitudini, non fare mai le stesse cose...non cambia nulla. Perché il problema è la conoscenza dell'altro. Dopo diversi anni, l'altro diventa davvero una parte di te. Guardarlo è un po' come guardare se stessi. Non è solo una cosa brutta, è anche un po' romantica. Ma ti lascia quel senso di solitudine che poi ti spinge a cercare altro e altri.


Sarà anche la scoperta dell'acqua calda, ma tant'è.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non è la noia o la monotonia. Si può anche decidere di fare insieme le esperienze più esaltanti, cambiare di continuo abitudini, non fare mai le stesse cose...non cambia nulla. Perché il problema è la conoscenza dell'altro. Dopo diversi anni, l'altro diventa davvero una parte di te. Guardarlo è un po' come guardare se stessi. Non è solo una cosa brutta, è anche un po' romantica. Ma ti lascia quel senso di solitudine che poi ti spinge a cercare altro e altri.


Invece si,dopo decenni di matrimonio ci sta.Io ho una moglie che tutti mi invidiano,e guai a chi me la tocca,ma ogni tanto evado perche'viceversa scoppio.Quindi mi assolvo


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma allora vuol dire che comunque attirano molto, altrimenti non avrebbero un così grande utilizzo.
> E' questo che mi preoccupa...


Siamo esseri cuoriosi, in continua ricerca di un qualche tipo di contatto, seppur "virtuale". E' una tecnologia troppo a portata di mano.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non è la noia o la monotonia. Si può anche decidere di fare insieme le esperienze più esaltanti, cambiare di continuo abitudini, non fare mai le stesse cose...non cambia nulla. Perché il problema è la conoscenza dell'altro. Dopo diversi anni, l'altro diventa davvero una parte di te. Guardarlo è un po' come guardare se stessi. Non è solo una cosa brutta, è anche un po' romantica. *Ma ti lascia quel senso di solitudine che poi ti spinge a cercare altro e altri.*



...e allora è proprio il concetto di rapporto di coppia così come è concepito, che non funziona...
In effetti, è stato pensato per mantenere un ordine sociale in relazione ai figli, scopo primario della coppia, ma, in realtà, l'essere umano non ambirebbe ad un rapporto unico e continuativo per l'intera vita.
Credimi che queste ossservazioni che sto facendo non mi fanno piacere.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> *Siamo esseri cuoriosi*, in continua ricerca di un qualche tipo di contatto, seppur "virtuale". E' una tecnologia troppo a portata di mano.



E siamo sempre lì col discorso...perché allora non dirigiamo la nostra sete di curiosità verso altri aspetti della vita, che ce ne può offrire tantissimi?
Ma possibile che sia così importante questa ricerca mirata ad un contatto?  
Io dico spesso che non mi basta l'intera vita per poter soddisfare tutte le mie curiosità, e non sto parlando in campo sessuale o comunque di conoscenze extra, ma proprio di tutte quelle cose che ti permettono di non annoiarti mai.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì col discorso...perché allora non dirigiamo la nostra sete di curiosità verso altri aspetti della vita, che ce ne può offrire tantissimi?
> Ma possibile che sia così importante questa ricerca mirata ad un contatto?
> Io dico spesso che non mi basta l'intera vita per poter soddisfare tutte le mie curiosità, e non sto parlando in campo sessuale o comunque di conoscenze extra, ma proprio di tutte quelle cose che ti permettono di non annoiarti mai.


Il senso della vita per un essere umano è la vita, ricevuta e donata. Ergo: l'obiettivo primario di una persona è procreare. Non lo scopriamo di certo oggi che non siamo fatti per stare insieme 50 anni e poi morire. Sarà forse un pensiero un pò disincantato, ma non è nemmeno giusto raccontarsi favole della buona notte. La natura vince sempre, contro qualunque forma di costrizione o etica.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarà anche la scoperta dell'acqua calda, ma tant'è.


infatti, non bisogna mica essere originali ad ogni costo.



lothar57 ha detto:


> Invece si,dopo decenni di matrimonio ci sta.Io ho una moglie che tutti mi invidiano,e guai a chi me la tocca,ma ogni tanto evado perche'viceversa scoppio.Quindi mi assolvo


in teoria non ci si può assolvere da soli.



Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora è proprio il concetto di rapporto di coppia così come è concepito, che non funziona...
> In effetti, è stato pensato per mantenere un ordine sociale in relazione ai figli, scopo primario della coppia, ma, in realtà, l'essere umano non ambirebbe ad un rapporto unico e continuativo per l'intera vita.
> Credimi che queste ossservazioni che sto facendo non mi fanno piacere.


infatti, se ho capito un po' chi sei, mi sorprende questa visione spregiudicata dei limiti della coppia.
comunque, in parte sono d'accordo.
cioè, siamo anche fatti per avere un rapporto unico e continuativo, ma non deve essere fondato sull'esclusività sessuale. 
è una legge ferrea quella che porta a raffreddare la carica erotica.
ed è una legge vitale quella che porta l'uomo a potenziare questa carica.
ma è altrettanto vero che per tutti è bello poter costruire qualcosa di più profondo e duraturo, che si conservi anche dopo la fase dell'innamoramento.
e allora perché privarci di una di queste due pulsioni?
basterebbe disgiungere il bisogno di un rapporto stabile e profondo dalla pulsione erotica. o almeno dalla gabbia dell'esclusività.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì col discorso...perché allora non dirigiamo la nostra sete di curiosità verso altri aspetti della vita, che ce ne può offrire tantissimi?
> *Ma possibile che sia così importante questa ricerca mirata ad un contatto?*
> Io dico spesso che non mi basta l'intera vita per poter soddisfare tutte le mie curiosità, e non sto parlando in campo sessuale o comunque di conoscenze extra, ma proprio di tutte quelle cose che ti permettono di non annoiarti mai.


Quoto quoto e straquoto.
Le persone piene di interessi ed appassionate a qualcosa che riempie il tempo e gratifica generalmente non hanno necessità di cercare altro.


----------



## Kid (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto quoto e straquoto.
> Le persone piene di interessi ed appassionate a qualcosa che riempie il tempo e gratifica generalmente non hanno necessità di cercare altro.


Mah... non è dandosi alla pittura o al bricolage che puoi smettere di guardarti intorno. La soddisfazione e l'appagamento generale c'azzeccano poco con i nostri impulsi. Sempre lì sono... ce chi li sfoga in un modo, chi in un altro.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a me accade tanto raramente che, quando capita,
> festeggio dentro di me per anni.


per la serie, a volte la realtà è peggio della fantasia?


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto quoto e straquoto.
> Le persone piene di interessi ed appassionate a qualcosa che riempie il tempo e gratifica generalmente non hanno necessità di cercare altro.


Purtroppo, triste dirlo, ma empiricamente accade il contrario. 
Le persone poco appassionate di natura tendono ad accontentarsi, spesso anche nel rapporto di coppia.
Mentre quelle passionali sono affamate, di vita, quindi anche di rapporti...all'occorrenza extraconiugali.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Purtroppo, triste dirlo, ma empiricamente accade il contrario.
> Le persone poco appassionate di natura tendono ad accontentarsi, spesso anche nel rapporto di coppia.
> Mentre quelle passionali sono affamate, di vita, quindi anche di rapporti...all'occorrenza extraconiugali.



Troppo vero,molti/e si accontentano di quello che hanno e stop.A cena con amici mi sono morso spesso la lingua,perche'manco sanno cosa sia un motel....il bello delle telefonate segrete,degli incontri come due 007.E si perdono il bello della vita.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Troppo vero,molti/e si accontentano di quello che hanno e stop.A cena con amici mi sono morso spesso la lingua,perche'manco sanno cosa sia un motel....il bello delle telefonate segrete,degli incontri come due 007.E si perdono il bello della vita.


Mo non esageriamo però. Ci sono tante cose belle e proprio la segretezza secondo me è più uno stress che altro, può essere carino ricordare un episodio, ma dopo una certa età diventa squallido e pesante. Sarebbe bello invece poter vivere tutti i rapporti alla luce del sole, senza doversi nascondere a nessuno.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Troppo vero,molti/e si accontentano di quello che hanno e stop.A cena con amici mi sono morso spesso la lingua,perche'manco sanno cosa sia un motel....il bello delle telefonate segrete,degli incontri come due 007.E si perdono il bello della vita.


pensa che a me la voglia di tradire la farebbe passare molto più leggendo ste cose che qualsiasi altra considerazione.

e mai stato uno che creda all'eterna fedeltà


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba tradire per forza... diciamo flirtare virtualmente con altre persone. Io penso che le percentuali che ho sparato non siano nemmeno troppo gonfiate...


Dicevo il contrario. Non capisco il filtrare virtualmente con estranei per non arrivare al dunque. A me non verrebbe nemmeno in mente


perplesso ha detto:


> pensa che a me la voglia di tradire la farebbe passare molto più leggendo ste cose che qualsiasi altra considerazione.
> 
> e mai stato uno che creda all'eterna fedeltà


Quoto
La tristezza infinita


----------



## mauro (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì col discorso...perché allora non dirigiamo la nostra sete di curiosità verso altri aspetti della vita, che ce ne può offrire tantissimi?
> Ma possibile che sia così importante questa ricerca mirata ad un contatto?
> Io dico spesso che non mi basta l'intera vita per poter soddisfare tutte le mie curiosità, e non sto parlando in campo sessuale o comunque di conoscenze extra, ma proprio di tutte quelle cose che ti permettono di non annoiarti mai.


STRAQUOTO!


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... non è dandosi alla pittura o al bricolage che puoi smettere di guardarti intorno. La soddisfazione e l'appagamento generale c'azzeccano poco con i nostri impulsi. Sempre lì sono... ce chi li sfoga in un modo, chi in un altro.


Si parla  di sublimazione.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sublimazione_(psicologia)


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Si parla  di sublimazione.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sublimazione_(psicologia)


Ma perchè sublimare? Non sono mica istinti omicidi, è solo voglia di trombare! :facepalm:


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè sublimare? Non sono mica istinti omicidi, è solo voglia di trombare! :facepalm:


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè sublimare? Non sono mica istinti omicidi, è solo voglia di trombare! :facepalm:


E però tromba!Perchè se fai solo i giochetti e le chat mi cadono le palle sotto i piedi


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E però tromba!Perchè se fai solo i giochetti e le chat mi cadono le palle sotto i piedi


Ogni lasciata è persa.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni lasciata è persa.


:inlove:

sono scelte, piu che "lasciate"


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni lasciata è persa.


Bella filosofia, che non condivo ovviamente


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni lasciata è persa.


no comment :facepalm:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mo non esageriamo però. Ci sono tante cose belle e proprio la segretezza secondo me è più uno stress che altro, può essere carino ricordare un episodio, ma dopo una certa età diventa squallido e pesante. Sarebbe bello invece poter vivere tutti i rapporti alla luce del sole, senza doversi nascondere a nessuno.



Amico ognuno ha le sue idee no??ti diro'di piu' se la moglie mi dicesse ''tradisci pure'',cesserei di all'istante.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico ognuno ha le sue idee no??ti diro'di piu' se la moglie mi dicesse ''tradisci pure'',cesserei di all'istante.


pane e ipocrisia a colazione pranzo e cena te eh?


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico ognuno ha le sue idee no??ti diro'di piu' se la moglie mi dicesse ''tradisci pure'',cesserei di all'istante.


Hai ragione...Al mio ex,nei periodi piu brutti per vedere come reagiva (oppure facevo sul serio?),parlai di rapporto "aperto"....Si arrabbio e non m'ha parlato per una settimana:carneval:"


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella filosofia, che non condivo ovviamente


Ma nemmeno io fino in fondo...


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io fino in fondo...



nel senso che non concludi?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che non concludi?


Nel senso che alla fin fine io sono un timidone, almeno all'inizio. E mi faccio un sacco di problemi. Ma conoscendo il mio lato "furbetto", non posso dire che se mi capitasse l'occasione, mi tirerei indietro.


----------



## DoubleW (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico ognuno ha le sue idee no??ti diro'di piu' se la moglie mi dicesse ''tradisci pure'',cesserei di all'istante.


e perché mai, la tradita avrebbe la possibilità di tradire 
a sua volta, sarebbe democratico, no?
Una sorta di pareggio.


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Nel senso che alla fin fine io sono un timidone, almeno all'inizio. E mi faccio un sacco di problemi. Ma conoscendo il mio lato "furbetto", non posso dire che se mi capitasse l'occasione, mi tirerei indietro.


io invece conoscendoti credo che non arriveresti fino in fondo


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti, se ho capito un po' chi sei, mi sorprende questa visione spregiudicata dei limiti della coppia.
> comunque, in parte sono d'accordo.
> cioè, siamo anche fatti per avere un rapporto unico e continuativo, ma non deve essere fondato sull'esclusività sessuale.
> è una legge ferrea quella che porta a raffreddare la carica erotica.
> ...



...che è poi quello che ha fatto mio marito durante i tanti anni di fidanzamento: rapporto stabile e profondo, ma non esclusivo.
Ma credi che se l'avessi saputo mi sarebbe andato bene?
Ma anche no!

Parli di visione spregiudicata da parte mia dei limiti della coppia.
ORA ho questa visione, scaturita da quanto è accaduto e dai successivi approfondimenti fatti anche qui sopra.
Prima della tempesta non mi sarei mai sognata di riflettere su questo argomento: la mia coppia era sempre andata a gonfie vele, quindi perché avrei dovuto pensarci?
Per me l'esclusività è sempre stato un aspetto intrinseco al rapporto e, per di più, mi è sempre venuto naturale e scontato.
Mai avrei pensato che non potesse essere così per lui, come per chiunque altro. 
L'errore, se così si può dire, è stato quello di riflettermi in lui e di pensarlo uguale a me.
E ti dico una cosa: ho preso atto dell'esistenza dell'impulso sessuale verso altri/e (giocoforza) ma la cosa rimane, per me, alquanto misteriosa e incomprensibile, tuttora.
A me il concetto di "sesso senza amore" non è mai appartenuto, ma ho dovuto prenderlo per buono e come ho fatto questo ogni incanto è sparito.
Disillusione allo stato puro.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece conoscendoti credo che non arriveresti fino in fondo


Non ti conviene provarci, fidati.


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ti conviene provarci, fidati.


mica ho detto che voglio fare la prova... :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> e perché mai, la tradita avrebbe la possibilità di tradire
> a sua volta, sarebbe democratico, no?
> Una sorta di pareggio.



Dio me ne scampi,lei ha la fila dei corteggiatori,diventerei piu'alce degli utenti del forum...

xke sono cosi'contorto,da essere geloso........


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè sublimare? Non sono mica istinti omicidi, è solo voglia di trombare! :facepalm:



Mica lo fai consapevole...
Altrimenti rischi di finire come il protagonista di "Io e lui" di Moravia.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mo non esageriamo però. Ci sono tante cose belle e proprio la segretezza secondo me è più uno stress che altro, può essere carino ricordare un episodio, *ma dopo una certa età diventa squallido e pesante.* Sarebbe bello invece poter vivere tutti i rapporti alla luce del sole, senza doversi nascondere a nessuno.



Lo penso anch'io.
C'è un'età per ogni cosa e quella di Lothar non prevederebbe il suo modus vivendi.
Ma proprio per niente.
E poi è anche una questione di ruoli: 
che gli sposati facciano gli sposati e i single facciano i single, visto che il matrimonio (o la convivenza stabile) non sono obbligatori.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

se è un bel giochetto per te non vuol dire che lo sia per la maggior parte delle persone.


per fortuna





Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente io non ci vedo nulla di male. Un giochetto un pò piccante come ce ne sono tanti altri.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mica lo fai consapevole...
> Altrimenti rischi di finire come il protagonista di "Io e lui" di Moravia.


uno dei suoi peggiori, tra parentesi.


----------



## DoubleW (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dio me ne scampi,lei ha la fila dei corteggiatori,diventerei piu'alce degli utenti del forum...
> 
> xke sono cosi'contorto,da essere geloso........


ti capisco, le donne mediamente sono più avvantaggiate 
per numero di corteggiatori.
Ma anche lei potrebbe essere gelosa...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece conoscendoti credo che non arriveresti fino in fondo


Anche io e non capisco perchè partire se non per arrivare. Poi può anche succedere di non arrivare. Ma se si vive il tutto come gioco finalizzato al gioco lo trovo proprio fuori luogo


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io e non capisco perchè partire se non per arrivare. Poi può anche succedere di non arrivare. Ma se si vive il tutto come gioco finalizzato al gioco lo trovo proprio fuori luogo



Perché fuori luogo?
Questo tipo di gioco è sempre spinto da delle motivazioni.
Una fra queste è il bisogno di avere la conferma sul proprio essere ancora attraente, per cui, una volta raggiunto questo fine, anche il gioco non ha più ragione di continuare.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché fuori luogo?
> Questo tipo di gioco è sempre spinto da delle motivazioni.
> Una fra queste è il bisogno di avere la conferma sul proprio essere ancora attraente, per cui, una volta raggiunto questo fine, anche il gioco non ha più ragione di continuare.


E... pensa che ignobile giochetto.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> E... pensa che ignobile giochetto.


...ma, forse ignobile, senz'altro ridicolo.
E lo dico per me che l'ho fatto anch'io...e non me ne pento perché era importante per me che lo facessi, in quel particolare periodo della mia vita.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma, forse ignobile, senz'altro ridicolo.
> E lo dico per me che l'ho fatto anch'io...e non me ne pento perché era importante per me che lo facessi, in quel particolare periodo della mia vita.


Ridicolo assolutamente, ma innocuo.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> infatti, non bisogna mica essere originali ad ogni costo.
> 
> 
> in teoria non ci si può assolvere da soli.
> ...


Le come si fa?
Con te sto bene caro e con gli altri appago mio lato più naturale ?
Boh magari sarebbe la soluzione poi


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì col discorso...perché allora non dirigiamo la nostra sete di curiosità verso altri aspetti della vita, che ce ne può offrire tantissimi?
> Ma possibile che sia così importante questa ricerca mirata ad un contatto?
> Io dico spesso che non mi basta l'intera vita per poter soddisfare tutte le mie curiosità, e non sto parlando in campo sessuale o comunque di conoscenze extra, ma proprio di tutte quelle cose che ti permettono di non annoiarti mai.


Perché forse niente ti fa stare bene come lo scambio con un altra persona
Ho tante amiche single con mille interessi dalla pittura all alpinismo al volontariato
Ma non basta no
No no!


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece conoscendoti credo che non arriveresti fino in fondo





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io e non capisco perchè partire se non per arrivare. Poi può anche succedere di non arrivare. Ma se si vive il tutto come gioco finalizzato al gioco lo trovo proprio fuori luogo





Diletta ha detto:


> Perché fuori luogo?
> Questo tipo di gioco è sempre spinto da delle motivazioni.
> Una fra queste è il bisogno di avere la conferma sul proprio essere ancora attraente, per cui, una volta raggiunto questo fine, anche il gioco non ha più ragione di continuare.


Diletta ha intuito lo scopo del gioco.   che è essenzialmente mentale.    il giocatore non è realmente interessato al sesso.

Vuol sentire il potere della sua seduttività  vuol sapere che la donna,se lui lo volesse,cederebbe all'istante.
gli interessa solo questo.    puro edonismo.   

Ovviamente,il gioco può essere fatto a parti invertite.    in effetti siamo molto prossimi al concetto di gattamortismo.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non è la noia o la monotonia. Si può anche decidere di fare insieme le esperienze più esaltanti, cambiare di continuo abitudini, non fare mai le stesse cose...non cambia nulla. Perché il problema è la conoscenza dell'altro. Dopo diversi anni, l'altro diventa davvero una parte di te. Guardarlo è un po' come guardare se stessi. Non è solo una cosa brutta, è anche un po' romantica. Ma ti lascia quel senso di solitudine che poi ti spinge a cercare altro e altri.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché forse niente ti fa stare bene come lo scambio con un altra persona
> Ho tante amiche single con mille interessi dalla pittura all alpinismo al volontariato
> Ma non basta no
> No no!


E ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto quoto e straquoto.
> Le persone piene di interessi ed appassionate a qualcosa che riempie il tempo e gratifica generalmente non hanno necessità di cercare altro.


Non è vero
Ne conosco di persone con vita gratificante ma sole 
E desidererebbero anche altro fidati


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diletta ha intuito lo scopo del gioco.   che è essenzialmente mentale.    il giocatore non è realmente interessato al sesso.
> 
> Vuol sentire il potere della sua seduttività  vuol sapere che la donna,se lui lo volesse,cederebbe all'istante.
> gli interessa solo questo.    puro edonismo.
> ...


Analisi lucida e abbastanza veritiera. Poi vabbè, non è detto che il gioco alla lunga non porti ad altro.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Analisi lucida e abbastanza veritiera. Poi vabbè, non è detto che il gioco alla lunga non porti ad altro.


non impossibile,ma altamente improbabile.   perchè se il giocatore a letto non è John Holmes redivivo,rischia di demolire la propria aura semidivina che è alla base del suo potere seduttivo.

insomma,puoi essere strafigo quanto vuoi,seduttivo quanto vuoi,ma se alla resa dei conti scopi come l'orso Yoghi, ti riveli per il cazzaro che sei.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non impossibile,ma altamente improbabile.   perchè se il giocatore a letto non è John Holmes redivivo,rischia di demolire la propria aura semidivina che è alla base del suo potere seduttivo.
> 
> insomma,puoi essere strafigo quanto vuoi,seduttivo quanto vuoi,ma se alla resa dei conti scopi come l'orso Yoghi, ti riveli per il cazzaro che sei.


:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diletta ha intuito lo scopo del gioco.   che è essenzialmente mentale.    il giocatore non è realmente interessato al sesso.
> 
> Vuol sentire il potere della sua seduttività  vuol sapere che la donna,se lui lo volesse,cederebbe all'istante.
> gli interessa solo questo.    puro edonismo.
> ...


L'ho intuito perché l'ho fatto.
E mi è piaciuto anche farlo, il segreto perché resti innocuo è che deve durare poco.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché fuori luogo?
> Questo tipo di gioco è sempre spinto da delle motivazioni.
> Una fra queste è il bisogno di avere la conferma sul proprio essere ancora attraente, per cui, una volta raggiunto questo fine, anche il gioco non ha più ragione di continuare.


Cioè la conferma di essere attraente ce l'hai chattando o giocando con uno che non ti ha mai visto e con il quale non hai intenzione di fare sesso?
Ognuno cerca le conferme come può
A me sa di gioco da bimbominkia.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diletta ha intuito lo scopo del gioco.   che è essenzialmente mentale.    il giocatore non è realmente interessato al sesso.
> 
> Vuol sentire il potere della sua seduttività  vuol sapere che la donna,se lui lo volesse,cederebbe all'istante.
> gli interessa solo questo.    puro edonismo.
> ...


confermo il bikbominkia
chiunque sa essere seduttivo dietro una tastiera. 
Continuo a non capire il gioco


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè la conferma di essere attraente ce l'hai chattando o giocando con uno che non ti ha mai visto e con il quale non hai intenzione di fare sesso?
> Ognuno cerca le conferme come può
> A me sa di gioco da bimbominkia.


Parlo per mia esperienza: è una bimbominkiata, certo. Io personalmente non l'ho mai fatto con un'estranea.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè la conferma di essere attraente ce l'hai chattando o giocando con uno che non ti ha mai visto e con il quale non hai intenzione di fare sesso?
> Ognuno cerca le conferme come può
> A me sa di gioco da bimbominkia.



Non solo chattando, lo devi anche incontrare ovvio!
Certo che è una bimbominkiata, ma quante se ne fa nella vita e questa è, come dice Kid, una fra le più innocenti e innocue, in fondo.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non solo chattando, lo devi anche incontrare ovvio!
> Certo che è una bimbominkiata, ma quante se ne fa nella vita e questa è, come dice Kid, una fra le più innocenti e innocue, in fondo.


L'ultima esperienza è stata per me uno dei periodi più divertenti... ricordo ancora che facevamo a gara a chi riusciva a stizzare di più. 

Bimbiminkia e masochisti. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Parlo per mia esperienza: è una bimbominkiata, certo. Io personalmente non l'ho mai fatto con un'estranea.


Peggio mi senti
Giochi provochi e poi non concludi, per altro sapendo in partenza che non concludi?
Ma un vaffanculo  almeno ti è arrivato?


Diletta ha detto:


> Non solo chattando, lo devi anche incontrare ovvio!
> Certo che è una bimbominkiata, ma quante se ne fa nella vita e questa è, come dice Kid, una fra le più innocenti e innocue, in fondo.


Più che innocente, decisamente stupido, per me ovviamente 
Capisco il gioco è il tirar scemo ma se al momento del dunque ti tiri indietro sei un deficiente se non hai un motivo più che valido. E il giocare non è un motivo
Mai provocato nessuno se non sapevo che ero pronta ad arrivare in fondo


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peggio mi senti
> Giochi provochi e poi non concludi, per altro sapendo in partenza che non concludi?
> Ma un vaffanculo  almeno ti è arrivato?
> 
> ...


A parte il fatto che io non ho detto che non si debba concludere... comunque io non ho mai puntato la pistola alla tempia di nessuno. Si gioca, poi se si vuole che la cosa vada oltre, se ne parla.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che io non ho detto che non si debba concludere... comunque io non ho mai puntato la pistola alla tempia di nessuno. Si gioca, poi se si vuole che la cosa vada oltre, se ne parla.


Probabilmente non mi spiego
Se inizio un gioco di questo tipo lo inizio perchè so dove voglio andare a parare, altrimenti non inizio a giocare o mi stoppo subito appena capisco che non andrei oltre
Trovo stupido giocare tanto per giocare. Non mi dice nulla
Se poi le regole sono chiare a entrambi benissimo, ognuno si diverte come desidera
Il problema nasce se io gioco e l'altro invece gioca per....o viceversa. Questo lo trovo ancora più stupido e non ne capisco il significato
Se io e te da domani inziamo a giocare, provocarci ecc ecc e poi quando è il momento mi dici "ma io stavo giocando" scusa ma un filino le palle mi girano. Le donne si chiamano profumiere, gli uomini?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi spiego
> Se inizio un gioco di questo tipo lo inizio perchè so dove voglio andare a parare, altrimenti non inizio a giocare o mi stoppo subito appena capisco che non andrei oltre
> Trovo stupido giocare tanto per giocare. Non mi dice nulla
> Se poi le regole sono chiare a entrambi benissimo, ognuno si diverte come desidera
> ...


A me è successo solo con l'intento di giocare provocandosi, ma sempre e solo perchè lei voleva così. Onestamente avessi potuto metterle le mani addosso, credimi che lo avrei fatto, m'aveva fatto morire! :rotfl:

Però davvero mi son divertito un casino. Si vede che no nsei giocherellona!


----------



## Homer (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> L'ultima esperienza è stata per me uno dei periodi più divertenti... ricordo ancora che facevamo a gara a chi riusciva a stizzare di più.
> 
> Bimbiminkia e masochisti. :rotfl:



Ma alla fine ti segavi o ti tenevi le palle doloranti??


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2015)

DoubleW ha detto:


> ti capisco, le donne mediamente sono più avvantaggiate
> per numero di corteggiatori.
> Ma anche lei potrebbe essere gelosa...




Gelosa...di piu' WW,ascolta questa.........il  cell quando si collega alla rete mi da in automatico online su whatsapp.
Anche se in realta'ci vado 3 minuti al giorno...ieri mia moglie mi ha riempito di ''sei sempre online a chi scrivi??''.Io ormai la chiamo Digos....ahahahahhaahh


----------



## Homer (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gelosa...di piu' WW,ascolta questa.........il  *cell quando si collega alla rete mi da in automatico online su whatsapp*.
> Anche se in realta'ci vado 3 minuti al giorno...ieri mia moglie mi ha riempito di ''sei sempre online a chi scrivi??''.Io ormai la chiamo Digos....ahahahahhaahh


Come è possibile?? Ne sei sicuro? E comunque sia per Android che IoS, in impostazioni puoi disattivare il tuo stato, il rovescio della mesaglia è che nemmeno tu (se attiva questa funzione), puoi vedere chi è online


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

quando ho definito kid un gatto morto in un tred non era a caso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me è successo solo con l'intento di giocare provocandosi, ma sempre e solo perchè lei voleva così. Onestamente avessi potuto metterle le mani addosso, credimi che lo avrei fatto, m'aveva fatto morire! :rotfl:
> 
> Però davvero mi son divertito un casino. S*i vede che no nsei giocherellona!*


lo sono e anche molto ma mai fine a se stesso. Altrimenti frequenterei chat con sconosciuti
giocare con persone che conosco e che mi piacciono mi stanca dopo un po'


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gelosa...di piu' WW,ascolta questa.........il  cell quando si collega alla rete mi da in automatico online su whatsapp.
> Anche se in realta'ci vado 3 minuti al giorno...ieri mia moglie mi ha riempito di ''sei sempre online a chi scrivi??''.Io ormai la chiamo Digos....ahahahahhaahh


Io non chiedo piu': bastano un programmino comprabile online, il cellulare e 10 minuti e sai tutto quel che c'e' da sapere


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non chiedo piu': bastano un programmino comprabile online, il cellulare e 10 minuti e sai tutto quel che c'e' da sapere


Bastano 50 euro un secondo cellulare e non sai più niente.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non chiedo piu': bastano un programmino comprabile online, il cellulare e 10 minuti e sai tutto quel che c'e' da sapere


Bastano 50 euro un secondo cellulare e non sai più niente.


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bastano 50 euro un secondo cellulare e non sai più niente.


Certo, ma lei non ce l'ha


----------



## DoubleW (22 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gelosa...di piu' WW,ascolta questa.........il  cell quando si collega alla rete mi da in automatico online su whatsapp.
> Anche se in realta'ci vado 3 minuti al giorno...ieri mia moglie mi ha riempito di ''sei sempre online a chi scrivi??''.Io ormai la chiamo Digos....ahahahahhaahh


forse tua moglie ti conosce, e cerca di sapere.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Certo, ma lei non ce l'ha


Come fai a esserne sicuro?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ho definito kid un gatto morto in un tred non era a caso.


Quanto è vero.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non chiedo piu': bastano un programmino comprabile online, il cellulare e 10 minuti e sai tutto quel che c'e' da sapere


Ma io ti fregherei in quanto ho sempre usato cell segreto,lo tengo in ufficio.Stavolta no xke whatsapp nel vecchio nn funziona,e anche perche'mi fido.Una donna sposata con figli piccoli,ha altro a cui pensare che chiamarmi in orari sbagliati.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non impossibile,ma altamente improbabile.   perchè se il giocatore a letto non è John Holmes redivivo,rischia di demolire la propria aura semidivina che è alla base del suo potere seduttivo.
> 
> insomma,puoi essere strafigo quanto vuoi,seduttivo quanto vuo*i,ma se alla resa dei conti scopi come l'orso Yoghi, ti riveli per il cazzaro che sei*.


Vero:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me è successo solo con l'intento di giocare provocandosi, ma sempre e solo perchè lei voleva così. Onestamente avessi potuto metterle le mani addosso, credimi che lo avrei fatto, m'aveva fatto morire! :rotfl:
> 
> Però davvero mi son divertito un casino. Si vede che no nsei giocherellona!



io se inizio un certo tipo di gioco è perché alla fine voglio fare il passo successivo: ovvero renderlo reale.


----------



## Homer (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io se inizio un certo tipo di gioco è perché alla fine voglio fare il passo successivo: ovvero renderlo reale.


Cioè, non contempli quello che fa Kid. Forse bisogna provarci prima di parlare....


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cioè, non contempli quello che fa Kid. *Forse bisogna provarci prima di parlare*....



il neretto non l'ho capito...

non è che non lo contemplo è che se inizio giocare con qualcuno in un certo modo poi in genere si va oltre... altrimenti se la cosa non mi interessa non inizio nemmeno a giocare


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il neretto non l'ho capito...
> 
> non è che non lo contemplo è che se inizio giocare con qualcuno in un certo modo poi in genere si va oltre... altrimenti se la cosa non mi interessa non inizio nemmeno a giocare


ma poi lo fai solo con chi ti piace spero. Quindi se ti piace perchè giocare e basta? Per il gusto di tirarti scemo e dare le craniate contro il muro?
Uff, non ci arrivo mai, sono stordita


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io se inizio un certo tipo di gioco è perché alla fine voglio fare il passo successivo: ovvero renderlo reale.


Concordo.Sennò che senso ha?


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma poi lo fai solo con chi ti piace spero. Quindi se ti piace perchè giocare e basta? Per il gusto di tirarti scemo e dare le craniate contro il muro?
> Uff, non ci arrivo mai, sono stordita


ovvio che lo faccio solo con chi mi piace


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Come fai a esserne sicuro?


Perche' quello che dovevo trovare l'ho trovato sul suo telefono.


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il neretto non l'ho capito...
> 
> non è che non lo contemplo è che se inizio giocare con qualcuno in un certo modo poi in genere si va oltre... altrimenti se la cosa non mi interessa non inizio nemmeno a giocare


Quoto Simy e Farfalla in tutto il discorso sull'ammiccamento. 
Gli ammiccamenti fini a se stessi non li capisco. Se uno mi interssa gioco fino in fondo se no il gioco non lo comincio neppure, anzi lo tronco proprio sul nascere. Lo trovo un'enorme perdita di tempo e non ho bisogno di questo tipo di conferme.


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma poi lo fai solo con chi ti piace spero. Quindi se ti piace perchè giocare e basta? Per il gusto di tirarti scemo e dare le craniate contro il muro?
> Uff, non ci arrivo mai, sono stordita


C'è anche chi non supera la linea per paura...oppure perché trova la cosa divertente ma fine a se stessa...
Cose che non vogliono dire che se si arrivasse al dunque ci si tirerebbe indietro, ma che comunque impediscono proprio il dunque.


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma poi lo fai solo con chi ti piace spero. Quindi se ti piace perchè giocare e basta? Per il gusto di tirarti scemo e dare le craniate contro il muro?
> Uff, non ci arrivo mai, sono stordita


Secondo me molti lo fanno anche con chi non gli piace. Cosi per il gusto di piacere loro. Che divertimento ci trovino non lo so. Perche' per me non solo non e' divertente ma anzi puo' diventare una seccatura, un disagio. Ma saro' fatta strana io....


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Secondo me molti lo fanno anche con chi non gli piace. Cosi per il gusto di piacere loro. Che divertimento ci trovino non lo so. Perche' per me non solo non e' divertente ma anzi puo' diventare una seccatura, un disagio. Ma saro' fatta strana io....



per alimentare il loro ego 

sò strana pure io, tranquilla


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Secondo me molti lo fanno anche con chi non gli piace. Cosi per il gusto di piacere loro. Che divertimento ci trovino non lo so. Perche' per me non solo non e' divertente ma anzi puo' diventare una seccatura, un disagio. Ma saro' fatta strana io....


Pure io non capisco che piacere possa regalare il pissing o il BDSM estremo, però c'è gente che lo pratica con molta soddisfazione.  Però è un mio limite, senz'altro.

La sessualità è un campo dove nessuno ha ragione o torto. Mia mamma però, mi ha sempre insegnato che se non assaggi, non puoi sapere se non ti piace.

P.S. E' argomento più da Amore e sesso effettivamente, ma visto che di là ormai si parla di suicidi e si filosofeggia sulla vita, io vengo qui a parlare di gnocca.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io non capisco che piacere possa regalare il pissing o il BDSM estremo, però c'è gente che lo pratica con molta soddisfazione.  Però è un mio limite, senz'altro.
> 
> La sessualità è un campo dove nessuno ha ragione o torto. Mia mamma però, mi ha sempre insegnato che se non assaggi, non puoi sapere se non ti piace.


in verità ti dico che tu ci ricascherai e speriamo che te la cavi .
quello che non ho mai capito è stata la scelta del secondo figlio (bambina adorata, lo so, ci mancherebbe ) in condizioni coscientemente di fragilità manifesta sia tua che di tua moglie .
se tutto fosse stato riequilibrato non staresti ora con la voglia costante di giocare , stuzzicare


----------



## Tessa (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io non capisco che piacere possa regalare il pissing o il BDSM estremo, però c'è gente che lo pratica con molta soddisfazione.  Però è un mio limite, senz'altro.
> 
> La sessualità è un campo dove nessuno ha ragione o torto. Mia mamma però, mi ha sempre insegnato che se non assaggi, non puoi sapere se non ti piace.
> 
> P.S. E' argomento più da Amore e sesso effettivamente, ma visto che di là ormai si parla di suicidi e si filosofeggia sulla vita, io vengo qui a parlare di gnocca.



Ma il gioco della seduzione fine a se stesso non ha niente a che vedere con la sessualità.
Lo lego più ad insicurezza, bisogno di conferme ed anche a un pizzico di stronzaggine....


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in verità ti dico che tu ci ricascherai e speriamo che te la cavi .
> quello che non ho mai capito è stata la scelta del secondo figlio (bambina adorata, lo so, ci mancherebbe ) in condizioni coscientemente di fragilità manifesta sia tua che di tua moglie .
> *se tutto fosse stato riequilibrato non staresti ora con la voglia costante di giocare , stuzzicare*


Nulla da obiettare, lo credo anch'io, ma al momento non posso avere controprove.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma il gioco della seduzione fine a se stesso non ha niente a che vedere con la sessualità.
> Lo lego più ad insicurezza, *bisogno di conferme ed anche a un pizzico di stronzaggine...*.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Secondo me molti lo fanno anche con chi non gli piace. Cosi per il gusto di piacere loro. Che divertimento ci trovino non lo so. Perche' per me non solo non e' divertente ma anzi puo' diventare una seccatura, un disagio. Ma saro' fatta strana io....


Parlo per me.Io incontro solo quelle con cui scambio la foto,e solo se l'attrazione e'reciproca.E se non e'come piace a me,sto a casina.Il divertimento piu'che nel sesso vero e proprio e'nel conquistarle,e'stimolante e da molta carica.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo per me.Io incontro solo quelle con cui scambio la foto,e solo se l'attrazione e'reciproca.E se non e'come piace a me,sto a casina.Il divertimento piu'che nel sesso vero e proprio e'nel conquistarle,e'stimolante e da molta carica.


Micione ma che cazzo conquisti QUESTA E' TUTTA GENTE CHE VO' SCOPA', CHE CONQUISTI? LE PATATE?! Eh? E' come dire che ti piace fare la guerra quando gli altri sono nudi, bendati e legati come salami. Ebbè.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione ma che cazzo conquisti QUESTA E' TUTTA GENTE CHE VO' SCOPA', CHE CONQUISTI? LE PATATE?! Eh? E' come dire che ti piace fare la guerra quando gli altri sono nudi, bendati e legati come salami. Ebbè.



Ahahahahaha! Che immagine dà il tuo paragone ... 
ahahahahaha!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Ma il gioco della seduzione fine a se stesso non ha niente a che vedere con la sessualità*.
> Lo lego più ad insicurezza, bisogno di conferme ed anche a un pizzico di stronzaggine....


Mah, insomma... parliamone.


----------



## Tessa (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, insomma... parliamone.


Kid parliamone. Cosa ti innesca, cosa ti attiva a livello sessuale il fare il seduttivo con qualcuna che non ti piace?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Kid parliamone. Cosa ti innesca, cosa ti attiva a livello sessuale il fare il seduttivo con qualcuna che non ti piace?


Io non faccio il seduttivo con una che non mi piace. Risolto il problema.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non faccio il seduttivo con una che non mi piace. Risolto il problema.


chiaro, limpido e cristallino


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non faccio il seduttivo con una che non mi piace. Risolto il problema.


sai che mi rimandi una strana immagine di te...ti vedo come un dorian gray in latex


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Kid parliamone. Cosa ti innesca, cosa ti attiva a livello sessuale il fare il seduttivo con qualcuna che non ti piace?


La donna è diversa secondo me
Generalizzando e non parlando di Kid
cosa ti innesca fare il seduttivo fine a se stesso, tirandosi scemi a vicenda per finire a soddisfarsi da soli?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

kid...ma sei un po' bisessuale?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione ma che cazzo conquisti QUESTA E' TUTTA GENTE CHE VO' SCOPA', CHE CONQUISTI? LE PATATE?! Eh? E' come dire che ti piace fare la guerra quando gli altri sono nudi, bendati e legati come salami. Ebbè.



Ma nooooooo quella odierna mi ha detto che non vuole sesso e basta..........risposta''ma figurati se io cerco solo quello'':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid...ma sei un po' bisessuale?


Non provarci più...


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La donna è diversa secondo me
> Generalizzando e non parlando di Kid
> cosa ti innesca fare il seduttivo fine a se stesso, tirandosi scemi a vicenda per finire a soddisfarsi da soli?


Sempre saputo di essere alquanto piacione... non lo so, mi viene naturale e mi dà soddisfazione essere così.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non provarci più...


ma come, non dicevi ...se non provi che ne sai?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Sempre saputo di essere alquanto piacione... non lo so, mi viene naturale e mi dà soddisfazione essere così.


Ho specificato che fosse un discorso generale


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come, non dicevi ...se non provi che ne sai?


E tu che ne sai?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho specificato che fosse un discorso generale


E io ho degeneralizzato.


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo quella odierna mi ha detto che non vuole sesso e basta..........risposta''ma figurati se io cerco solo quello'':rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lothar, incarni esattamente lo stereotipo del donnaiolo classico.
Preciso preciso.
Quello che temo e che mi fa anche un tantino rabbrividire, è che la maggior parte di voi sia proprio così, insomma..."bastardi inside", come se fosse un tratto caratteristico della "vostra specie".
E chi non fa come te (spero tanti) non lo fa perché si è impostato in altro modo, dandosi come guida la serietà.
Serietà che, però, non possedete nel dna.
Spero con questo di non avere offeso più di tanto i forumisti qui dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, incarni esattamente lo stereotipo del donnaiolo classico.
> Preciso preciso.
> Quello che temo e che mi fa anche un tantino rabbrividire, è che la maggior parte di voi sia proprio così, insomma..."bastardi inside", come se fosse un tratto caratteristico della "vostra specie".
> E chi non fa come te (spero tanti) non lo fa perché si è impostato in altro modo, dandosi come guida la serietà.
> ...


Tu non sai proprio un cazzo. Tra l'altro non sai manco distinguere tra cazzari e cazzoni. Porca puttana. Quello per cui dovresti rabbrividire, è che non capisci un cazzo, ma lo faresti se te ne rendessi conto, cosa che non è e purtroppo per te non può essere.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, incarni esattamente lo stereotipo del donnaiolo classico.
> Preciso preciso.
> Quello che temo e che mi fa anche un tantino rabbrividire, è che la maggior parte di voi sia proprio così, insomma..."bastardi inside", come se fosse un tratto caratteristico della "vostra specie".
> E chi non fa come te (spero tanti) non lo fa perché si è impostato in altro modo, dandosi come guida la serietà.
> ...



Ciao Dile no incarno il cretino invornito.
Ieri e'stata la terza scappatella in neanche un'anno,e mi sono stufato...poi 1 ora dopo averla conosciuta,andare in motel e'stato troppo.E quando la fatica supera il gusto,oltre tutto tra autostrada benzina e appunto conto motel non ho speso poco,bisogna fermarsi.

Spero di riuscirci.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dile no incarno il cretino invornito.
> Ieri e'stata la terza scappatella in neanche un'anno,e mi sono stufato...poi 1 ora dopo averla conosciuta,andare in motel e'stato troppo.E quando la fatica supera il gusto,oltre tutto tra autostrada benzina e appunto conto motel non ho speso poco,bisogna fermarsi.
> 
> Spero di riuscirci.


oh oh...stai bene? hai la febbre? che e' successo? non mi far agitare con ste affermazioni!


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dile no incarno il cretino invornito.
> Ieri e'stata la terza scappatella in neanche un'anno,e mi sono stufato...poi 1 ora dopo averla conosciuta,andare in motel e'stato troppo.E quando la fatica supera il gusto,oltre tutto tra autostrada benzina e appunto conto motel non ho speso poco,bisogna fermarsi.
> 
> Spero di riuscirci.



Lo dico sempre: mai perdere la speranza di fronte ad una possibile conversione!
Se lo vuoi davvero ci riesci perché la volontà è tutto!

P.s.: e comunque sei già migliorato: tre in un anno (neanche) non mi sembra un numero esagerato. I presupposti per cambiare registro ci sono!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo dico sempre: mai perdere la speranza di fronte ad una possibile conversione!
> Se lo vuoi davvero ci riesci perché la volontà è tutto!
> 
> P.s.: e comunque sei già migliorato: tre in un anno (neanche) non mi sembra un numero esagerato. I presupposti per cambiare registro ci sono!


VATTENE VIA. Oh. Cazzo sembri veramente quelli che vanno in giro con la copia della Torre di Guardia. Sei un'invasata, SCIO'.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> VATTENE VIA. Oh. Cazzo sembri veramente quelli che vanno in giro con la copia della Torre di Guardia. Sei un'invasata, SCIO'.


ma come fai a dire invasata ad una donna di fede? ma io non lo so....boh


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma come fai a dire invasata ad una donna di fede? ma io non lo so....boh


Non vuol mica dire "dentro un vaso".


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non vuol mica dire "dentro un vaso".


appunto...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> appunto...


[h=1]invasato[/h][h=5]*[in-va-sà-to]* *agg., s.*[/h]

• *agg.*

*1* Posseduto dal demonio

*2* estens. *Esaltato, infervorato da un sentimento, da una passione*

• *s.m.* (*f.* _-ta_) Nei sign. dell'agg.: _parlare, comportarsi come un i._

• sec. XIV


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> VATTENE VIA. Oh. Cazzo sembri veramente quelli che vanno in giro con la copia della Torre di Guardia. Sei un'invasata, SCIO'.



Veramente io la torre di guardia non la degno neanche di un'occhiata. Quelli sì che sono degli invasati da paura, mica io!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *invasato*
> 
> *[in-va-sà-to] agg., s.*
> 
> ...


io intendevo il verde...ma vabbe


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente io la torre di guardia non la degno neanche di un'occhiata. Quelli sì che sono degli invasati da paura, mica io!


La Torre di Guardia per dire, lo so che sei di un'altra parrocchia (letteralmente).


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

*e comunque*

potrebbe andare il termine "infervorato" da una passione.
Questo mi piace. Tutte le passioni rendono vivi più di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> potrebbe andare il termine "infervorato" da una passione.
> Questo mi piace. Tutte le passioni rendono vivi più di ogni altra cosa.


Vabbè, ma non il Signore, Diletta. Cazzo su. Il BlackJack. Le puttane. L'alcol. Ma non il Signore, Diletta. Diletta tuo marito va con le puttane mentre tu sogni Gesù. Diletta, sveglia.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo dico sempre: mai perdere la speranza di fronte ad una possibile conversione!
> Se lo vuoi davvero ci riesci perché la volontà è tutto!
> 
> P.s.: e comunque sei già migliorato: tre in un anno (neanche) non mi sembra un numero esagerato. I presupposti per cambiare registro ci sono!



E'dura perche'questo e'paese noto come godereccio,e le donne ora che hanno caldo tentano moltissimo.

Tre in un'anno sono follia...peggio la mia ex che ha relazione fissa da 9 mesi..che squallore.O la tipa di ieri al motel,37 anni,2 figli 9 e 10 anni,mi ha raccontato di essere stata x 6 anni amante di un mio coetaneo.

Si puo'??????


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'dura perche'questo e'paese noto come godereccio,e le donne ora che hanno caldo tentano moltissimo.
> 
> Tre in un'anno sono follia...peggio la mia ex che ha relazione fissa da 9 mesi..che squallore.O la tipa di ieri al motel,37 anni,2 figli 9 e 10 anni,mi ha raccontato di essere stata x 6 anni amante di un mio coetaneo.
> 
> ...


non lo so dimmelo tu che non sei meglio


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non lo so dimmelo tu che non sei meglio


anzi....


----------



## emme76 (3 Maggio 2015)

cicci1969 ha detto:


> Avevo il sospetto che c'era qualcosa di strano, viveva col cellulare attaccato, non lo mollava mai nemmeno per andare in bagno; aveva tolto anche la suoneria e il Bluetooth della macchina. Allora ho deciso di mettere un registratore in casa quando io ero fuori e nel giro di 2 giorni l'ho beccato!!! Le mandava baci le diceva che gli piaceva così tanto....
> Quando l'ho messo difronte alla verità senza però dire come l'avevo scoperto ovviamente ha prima negato e poi ha ammesso che durava da 1 mese ma che era finita ieri (strano, no?) sono stati solo messaggi... (si dimentica delle telefonate) e che non ci è andato a letto.
> Alla  mia richiesta di darmi il telefono anche nei giorni successivi ha sempre cambiato argomento, ho chiesto nome e cognome ma non vuole dirlo....
> Io sono a pezzi!! è sempre stato un "piacione" ma avere la conferma è stato devastante....
> ...


i piacioni mi destabilizzano, io li eviterei dall'inizio


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

emme76 ha detto:


> i piacioni mi destabilizzano, io li eviterei dall'inizio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (4 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma il gioco della seduzione fine a se stesso non ha niente a che vedere con la sessualità.
> Lo lego più ad insicurezza, bisogno di conferme ed anche a un pizzico di stronzaggine....


Ci sono tanti modi per cercare conferme. Ad ognuno il suo


----------



## Ghostly (8 Maggio 2015)

Il cellulare... Non si tocca!  ma a prescindere, é come quando mia madre perquisiva i cassetti per vedere se avevo nascosto le sigarette...


----------



## Daniele34 (10 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Il cellulare... Non si tocca!  ma a prescindere, é come quando mia madre perquisiva i cassetti per vedere se avevo nascosto le sigarette...


e vabbè... il cellulare è come una scorciatoia per non mettersi a fare i detective... o PAGARE un detective.

in amore tutto è lecito...

ma bisogna stare MOOOLTO attenti perché si può andare in contro a delle situazioni molto pesanti... 

beati ed ignoranti... o depressi e consapevoli?

Penso che si possano fare dei controlli se c'è il "ragionevole dubbio".


----------



## Ghostly (20 Maggio 2015)

Però dicendo così,ipotizzando sia sposato, con tale formula mi autorizzi pure a picchiare eventuali insidiosi pretendenti della mia donna.


Se al controllo non risultasse nulla il cellulare dovrebbe essere impostato per esplodere in faccia allo spione


----------

